# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pastiprinatājs + tuneris - 20 EUR

## ivog

Dual CV-1160 un Dual CT-1160. Strādājoši, bet pastūzim stipri karst gala pakāpe, iespējams ka ierosinās.

----------


## JDat

EU! Izklausās interesanti. Varbūt vecuma delīrijā jāpaņem... PM.

----------


## ivog

....Pārdots....

----------

